# Richfield (Cleveland) slot car show Oct.31,2021



## Richfield slot car show (Aug 13, 2021)

If you are interested in going to the Richfield Slot Car Show Oct 31st 2021 you can go to Facebook to Cleveland slot car show posters or you can get the information from 
[email protected]

Flyers going out e-mail and facebook no physical flyer will be sent. If you have attended this show in the past please post and send e-mail for electronic flyer.

This show started in 1986 if you like this show make a comment here,


Thanks
Brad


----------

